
Fragmandroid: Google’s mad dash to Microsoftdom - shawndumas
http://counternotions.com/2009/12/15/nexus/
======
rlmw
This article is quite interesting with hindsight. When you consider that even
though their branded Nexus phones haven't sold amazingly well, but that
android as a platform has grown incredibly since the article was written.

